# importance of firewall?



## jnob (Nov 22, 2005)

Is a firewall necessary if I'm using a Linksys router? If so should I have it installed on all the computers in my network, or will one computer block the ports? Thanks


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

The Linksys router should act as its own firewall. I don't want to say that a router is a replacement for a firewall, because it is not, but you should be pretty safe with it for a typical home network. It will block incoming intruders or packets, but still allow you to carry on your normal Internet functions. 

I've used one as a firewall for over 2 years without any problems.


----------



## jnob (Nov 22, 2005)

thanks a lot!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've disabled the firewall for two of my connected machines with no problems.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

I always run a soft firewall on all my machines, most are laptops so I never know where I will be going with them, how I will connect or what I will connect to!

Anyway, soft firewalls also detect and stop resident programs on your machine from accessing the Internet unless you allow them. This is very helpful to stop spyware and malware from downloading more trash onto your machine. 

You would be surprised how many programs on your machine need to access the Internet. You might be even more surprised how many you do not want accessing the Internet!

Zone Alarm Free 

If you ever need to use dial-up, you better have a soft firewall!

JamesO


----------

